# Dallas Mavirick vs Sacramento Kings



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Mann! I cant wait for this game. This is the 2nd most important game of the season, the first being Sac vs Lakers. The two potential hiers to the throne get to duke it out on ESPN and even though they play each other 3 more time most likely this game will set the tone for the rest of the year. Is Dallas really worthy of that amazing 31-5 start? Was Sac really robbed in the playoffs last year and will prove it by laying the Smack down on anybody trying to replace them?

Dallas goes into this game with a 6 game winning streak and are 9-1 over thier last 10.

Sac. destroyed the Nets last week then went and fumbled a game to the Wolves who lost to TORONTO right after that. But are still 2nd in the league with a 28-10 record.

I have no idea whos gonna pull this one but if your a true basketball fan this game will be good regardless of who your rooting for.


GO Mavs!!!

I think Ill leave a day earl so I can find a sports bar in philly to watch.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I am so freak'n excited I can't wait.

-Petey


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> Mann! I cant wait for this game. This is the 2nd most important game of the season, the first being Sac vs Lakers. The two potential hiers to the throne get to duke it out on ESPN and even though they play each other 3 more time most likely this game will set the tone for the rest of the year. Is Dallas really worthy of that amazing 31-5 start? Was Sac really robbed in the playoffs last year and will prove it by laying the Smack down on anybody trying to replace them?
> 
> Dallas goes into this game with a 6 game winning streak and are 9-1 over thier last 10.
> ...


I've been waiting for this game. You know Finley is gonna have these guys ready. The purist in me would like to see this game played with hard defense and great drives to the basket. But the fan in me wants to see that run and gun all game long. Webber vs Dirk, Peja vs. Finley, Nash vs. Bibby


----------



## Wink (May 30, 2002)

I also am looking forward to it, does anyone know if it's on TV up here in Canada? right now they are showing the Bucks vs Raptors game and I am hoping that maybe they will show the Mav's Kings one afterwards.

I think the game comes down to Nash vs Bibby, I know ESPN has that as their front article on espn.com but it's totally true, Bibby got the best of Nash in the playoffs this year but I see nash pulling it out this time my prediction

Mav's 107 Kings 103


----------



## Lakers_32_4ever (Dec 30, 2002)

Hah! Mavs are dying


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lakers_32_4ever</b>!
> Hah! Mavs are dying


What!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stojakovic16 (Jan 12, 2003)

The Kings are up by 20, and have scored over 60 points in the first half.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

*The Best Team vs The Best Record*

Mavs are playing horrible right now. I expected the game to be close at this point. The Mavs had too many missed oppurtunities, the kings are beating them in their own style of play of fast breaks and transition. This might be a preview of the WCF and from what it looks right now, the SacTown still owns Dallas.


----------



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

*Re: The Best Team vs The Best Record*



> Originally posted by <b><<<D>>></b>!
> Mavs are playing horrible right now. I expected the game to be close at this point. The Mavs had too many missed oppurtunities, the kings are beating them in their own style of play of fast breaks and transition. This might be a preview of the WCF and from what it looks right now, the SacTown still owns Dallas.






SomeWackDude said:


> *it's the regular season man. The mavs won 3 out of 4 in the regular season LAST YEAR against sactown and lost in the playoffs. It's one freaking game. *


----------



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

This crap has been blown up by the media. The kings are 7 and 6 against the mavs the past 2 seasons. It's not like the mavs don't beat them or something. They just need to stop reading the papers and play ball


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> I am so freak'n excited I can't wait.
> 
> -Petey


I am so freak'd depressed, wish it never happened!!!

Damn!!!

-Petey


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

Wheeeew Dallas took a clean butt whooping!

You guys dont fair well against the better teams in the NBA


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>INTELLECT</b>!
> This crap has been blown up by the media. The kings are 7 and 6 against the mavs the past 2 seasons. It's not like the mavs don't beat them or something


Two of the top teams in the NBA going head-to-head and you're saying the media blew it up? 
As far as blowing it up, the Kings and Mavs current status only speaks for itself. 
I'm sure people are aware that the Mavs have played well against the Kings.
Some considered this as the match-up of - The Best team vs The Best record. 
You stated " It's not like the mavs don't beat them or something " But I guess the Mavs just don't beat them win it counts.....Do they??
and that's the only fact we know about. I seriously think the Kings still owns Dallas, 
a perfect example was last night.
They were routed in their own style of game & on both ends of the floor.


----------



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b><<<D>>></b>!
> 
> 
> Two of the top teams in the NBA going head-to-head and you're saying the media blew it up?
> ...



I have honestly expected them to struggle against teams with better records with NAJERA out. He's the teams enforcer and their BEST LOW POST DEFENDER. He don't back down from anyone. He sets the physical tone for this team when he plays. 

In our loss to the lakers
no najera

http://www.nba.com/games/20021206/DALLAL/boxscore.html

in our loss to the spurs
no najera or dirk

http://www.nba.com/games/20030115/DALSAC/boxscore.html

in our loss to the kings
no najera and for some stupid reason nelson don't allow our only other physical player (raja bell) to play until late in the 4th when the game was over. 

but let's talk about the lakers last year

I see they blowouts to the nuggets and the twolves

http://www.nba.com/games/20020122/DENLAL/boxscore.html
http://www.nba.com/games/20020319/LALDAL/boxscore.html
http://www.nba.com/games/20020320/LALSAS/boxscore.html
http://www.nba.com/games/20020111/LALMIN/boxscore.htmld 

and then came to texas and got spanked by the mavs and san antonio in 2 straight games after needing a 3 pointers to beat the mavs by 2 points that past sunday in la. But did I hear peeps oh the lakers got blown out by such and such they can't do this and they can't do that. The mavs split with the spurs last year, They beat the kings 3 out of 4 times last year. They went 1 and 1 against the lakers after the RAEF/NVE TRADE and lost the other 2 games to the lakers by a combined 11 points. They split with the wolves last year. They went 3 and 1 against utah last year. So what is all this crap about the mavs not being able to beat the top teams or at least be competitive? 


Like I've already said. Dirk played the entire kings series with bone spurs in both ankles that required off season surgery, Nve had offseason hand surgery and had a bum knee that he should have had offseason surgery on but waiting until this year to do it. ONCE again najera was hurt with a broken hand. He tried to play but was ineffective. Griffin (mavs best defender last year) had back spasms and played in limited action and don't give me this crap about peja being out. THey just plugged hedu and bobby jackson into his spot and didn't miss a beat. The mavs were NOT a deep team last year. Bradley was ineffective and rarely played. They were REALLY down to like a seven man rotation in that series. Nash, dirk, fin, nve, raef, buckner, and wang (who was forced to play center cause bradley did nothing all of last year and i'm sorry there's no way wang is gonna scare anyone in the post nor will he block shots)

don't believe me? Check the game box scores yaself


http://www.nba.com/games/20020504/DALSAC/boxscore.html
http://www.nba.com/games/20020506/DALSAC/boxscore.html
http://www.nba.com/games/20020509/SACDAL/boxscore.html
http://www.nba.com/games/20020511/SACDAL/boxscore.html
http://www.nba.com/games/20020513/DALSAC/boxscore.html




finley 47 mins a game
nash 41 mins a game
dirk 45 mins a game
raef 32 mins a game(in 3 out of the 4 mavs losses raef averaged 26 mins)
nve 34 mins a game



divac 32 mins a game
webber 38 mins a game
bibby 43 mins a game

peja played in the first 3 games of the series averaging 37 mins a game He got hurt in the second half of game 3.


all of the mavs big three were averaging overf 40 mins for the series. They got NO REST. finley played 50 mins in the overtime loss. The kings were DEEPER than the mavs kid. Hedu and Bobby Jax filled in fine for for peja and pollard gave the kings solid mins when either webber or divac got in foul trouble but once najera and griffin got hurt the mavs had no bench man. And nve really shouldn't have been playing. It was revealed after the series that he should have had surgery on his hand. In the closest games of the series raef averaged 44 mins. In the 3 mavs losses raef averaged 26 mins a game due to foul trouble trying to contended with divac, webber, pollard and the kings slashing guards. When you have an ineffective shawn bradley that didn't even play in that series and no other TRUE center (wang is NOT A CENTER) what do you expect? You'll get KILLED ON THE BOARDS and teams can just drive the lane at will cause you have no SHOTBLOCKER in there to keep them out of there. with that being said and done the fact that the mavs were able to even keep this series close WAS AMAZING.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>INTELLECT</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now this is what you call a good in-depth post. I hear ya


----------



## Hitman (Jul 16, 2002)

It was painful to watch.

Finley looked horrible.

Nash looked confused.

Dirk was aggresssive but outmatched.

The defense was so porous.

Bradley was horrible.

The Kings are clicking....I think this is their year, as much as I wish the Mavs can rebound, and as much as you say 'It's only one loss', I am still having doubts....what is worse, the Mavs themselves must be having more doubts.

They need a new defensive and offensive scheme to beat these guys. It really brought back that feeling of last years round two, only quadrupled, because the Mavs didn't look THIS bad in any of those games.

Hitman


----------

